# Auf die schnelle einen Geber für Eagle Accura



## Vibra - Zocker (7. Februar 2005)

Ich brauche möglichst schnell eine Bezugsquelle, wo ich einen Geber für ein Eagle Accura 240 Echolot erwerben kann.
Ich hab ohne Erfolg gegoogelt usw. In 5 Wochen muß das Teil bei mir sein.
Der alte Geber ist defekt und schon mehrfach geflickt worden und zeigt nur noch ab und zu was brauchbares an. und das Bootsanglertreffen ist nicht mehr fern|uhoh: 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. #6 
Gruß robert#h


----------



## flieger28 (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Auf die schnelle einen Geber für Eagle Accura*

Schau doch mal hier
http://www.angel-ussat.de/shop/index.htm?echolote___zubehoer_zubehoer.htm
oder hier
http://thinkbig-online.de/hersteller-sites/eagle/zubehoer.htm
oder auch hier
http://www.fischfinder-shop.de/c74.html

Hast aber nicht wirklich gründlich gegoogelt :g


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Auf die schnelle einen Geber für Eagle Accura*

Danke, der dritte link war ein treffer, lieferung sofort. zu einem fairen preis.

gruß robert#h


----------

